# Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners!



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi there,
I'm trying to get a good price on an Eos in Edmonton, AB. However, both dealerships here (Norden, Southgate) refuse to budge on MSRP. In addition, I don't find the serivce at either of them to be particularly good. Has it been like this for all Eos owners here in Canada? 
By charging MSRP, the dealer is making almost $6K (more than 15%) in profit over invoice, while I was offering 5% profit over invoice.
Am I basically stuck paying MSRP, due to the relative rarity of this vehicle in Canada? In addition, is VW planning to increase supply for the next model year?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

I had to pay MSRP for my EOS (April Delivery) ordered in Red Deer, the dealership wouldn't budge a nickel. There are only 200 units coming to Canada, so unfortunately the dealerships can likely get away without discounting. 
Unless you are lucky enough to find a demo unit with a few km's on it I wouldn't count on finding a dealership willing to discount.







Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

If it helps, there is (or was) a really beautiful Eos in the showroom of my dealership in Richmond Hill, Ontario at the beginning of November, just before I left for Europe. I was salivating all over it, and the dealership General Manager (whom I have known since he was 10 years old) knew I was really interested in it.
His comment to me was "Michael, that one's going to sell for full retail. We only have a few of them this year, and they are selling like hotcakes. Once they're gone, they're gone." FWIW, I've bought or leased 8 VWs in a row from that dealership, and normally my dealer gives me a small discount off list when I get one. By example, I got $29,000 off list on the last one I bought. But... no discount for that Eos.








Michael


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*

just4fun - thank you for the insight! I actually did speak to Progress VW and they also refused to budge on MSRP. In regards to the 200 unit quota, it would annoy me if they suddenly bumped the supply to a few thousand next year, making the car I purchased now seem rushed.
PanEuropean - lol...I tried the car connection route too, and it didn't help me one bit. I had a family friend who is a car dealer try to procure one for me - he had no luck whatsoever. However, he did say he would have much better luck next year probably getting it to me at invoice + $1000. I'm not sure if I believe him though - if supply is as limited as they say, that might not be possible for him.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

I have a feeling that VW of America is being very, very clever (and I say this as a compliment to them) in the way they are handling the Eos introduction. They are not flooding the market with product and thus creating a discount environment - they are bringing in just enough cars to keep the world interested, and to allow the dealers to sell them for good margins.
I think they may be remembering the mistakes they made with the Phaeton, when the market was flooded with far more units of a special interest vehicle than there were customers for... and as a result, some folks wound up getting CAD $29,000 discounts off list (although the darn thing still cost more than CAD $100K, even after the discount).
For what it's worth, here in Switzerland, new cars are never, ever discounted. The list price is posted beside the vehicle, and that is the price that the vehicle is available for. Period. If you are a repeat customer, and the vehicle is nothing special (e.g. you are buying a Golf that has been out for 3 years now), you might get a set of snow tires free... but that's it. In a way, it's a good system, because everyone buys their cars from the dealer in their own village or town, no-one ever shops around for price, because it is pointless.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*

Part of my job is managing a small portion (approx 50 vehicles) of our corporate fleet. This position allows me access to manufactures invoice pricing on virtually all vehicles. 
Unfortunately it would be unethical for me to disclose actual numbers, but I can say that the markup on the EOS is less than the 15% mentioned above on a fully loaded Canadian spec vehicle. (mfg invoice, excluding all tax, delivery, and dealer options). If it is 15%, there's some gouging going on.
I know in the US they have web sites that reveal mfg invoice pricing, but I'm not aware of this service being available in Canada.
Based on the current mark up on the EOS, I will admit that if I was on the other side of the desk and had to put up the capital layout (likely financed) to purchase the vehicle from the manufacture, and cover all the costs associated with running a dealership and paying sales commisions, etc. I would not be willing to discount this car unless VW was offering some additional incentives of some sort. 
Incentives on a limited production, first year model vehicle, are about as likely as Micheal not being able to find an answer to all our pesky questions!








Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Edmonton buyer, full MSRP. I try to skim past the forum messages about pricing in the U.S....too depressing. Especially since I probably could have purchased a Cadillac XLR for invoice minus 5% MSRP and 0% financing.
I can tell you that there are "waiting lists" at both dealerships in Edmonton. By "waiting list" I mean people who would purchase a car if the original buyer backed out of their order. With that demand, plus the amount of free cash in Edmonton at the moment, MSRP is a good deal I think.


----------



## sunjai (Dec 2, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*

Hi everyone...
this is my 1st time posting.....
and i've find this topic very intereseing....
cuz.....when i got my eos back in oct 25......in toronto greenbelt VW....
i got it under the MSRP........which is $48300CND (Sport Package) /w tax but MSRP were 52xxx (Sport Package) /w tax.......
maybe i was the 1st eos buyer from that dealer...well now when i think about it i could be the 1st owner in toronto back than......so they r not really sure how the car will do in Canada.....that Y they sold me with such low price.....
i feel so lucky now after what i've read what u guys have said.......









_Modified by sunjai at 8:23 PM 12-1-2006_

_Modified by sunjai at 9:14 PM 12-1-2006_


_Modified by sunjai at 9:14 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (sunjai)*

Hi Sunjai:
Welcome to the forum, it's great to have you here!
You were lucky. I guess that is one of the benefits of being an 'early adopter'.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (sunjai)*

Welcome Sunjai!
For everyone from Canada's info, who hasn't looked this up on VW website, here is current MSRP on the EOS.
Base : $36,900.00
DSG Trans: $1400.00
18" samarkands: $720.00
Sport Leather: $3855.00
Wind Blocker: $375.00
Ski bag: $250.00
Park distance Control: $350.00
Destination Charge: 695.00 (Alberta, other regions may differ slightly)
A/C Tax: $100.00
*Total: $42,950.00 *
Add GST, PST, HST, and/or any other taxes or dealer extras (block heater, PDI etc.)
If the sticker in the window is anything more, you are paying a premium.
FYI, dealer extras on mine were: Recirculating heater $350.00, PDI, $550.00, Dealer Admin $200.00.
If you picked yours up for 48,300.00 all tax and extras in, you did get a darn good deal!











_Modified by just4fun at 10:16 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*

I agree - VW has been quite smart to introduce the Eos in this way. Don't get me wrong, cars were sold at a fair price, like stuff at Wal-Mart, I wouldn't mind paying sticker. Haggling is such a pain, although to a certain degree, I enjoy the challenge.
just4fun - actually you can get invoice prices from CarCostCanada.com. They provide you with a report and it shows what the invoice breakdown is for the entire vehicle. I won't post the #, but the base MSRP markup is 9%. The 15% was calculated by adding in all the other BS fees (documentation, huge PDI, etc.) that dealers charge on top of the 9%.
neweosowner - which dealership did you go to and did they treat you well?
Sunjai - $48K for the Eos w/tax is a great deal; don't think I could swing that here!
On a related note, I missed the grad rebate deadline by a few months, which sucks! VW's grad policy is extremely strict.
Question though, particularly for neweosowner and just4fun - how is it living with the Eos in an Albertan winter? Especially the last 2 weeks with the cold spell? Did you find you needed the block heater? How are the stock tires in winter? I'm thinking about getting the 18" - opinions?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Good morning Micheal N.,
I actually don't take delivery of my EOS until April, so I can't tell you from experience what the EOS is like for winter driving winter driving. Since the car is equipped with front wheel drive, ABS, and stability control I would suggest that with a decent set of winter tires it should be quite good in the winter.
Traction control is only available on the 3.2, which we don't get in Canada. It is too bad this option is not included on the 2.0T, it would be nice to have it here in the frozen North.
If you check a few of the threads on this forum there has been some discussion around the topic of winter tires and winter driving and I believe the majority of the comments are favorable.
I opted out of the 18" wheel package based on the difficulty we have finding a good selection of 18" tires for our pick up trucks at work. I know a pick up has a totally different tire than the low profile sport tires on the EOS, but I didn't have time to research availability and price before ordering the car, and opted on the side of caution.
Like yourself I also enjoy the challenge of negotiation when dealing on a new car, but I decided not to push the pricing on the EOS for several reasons: I was aware of the limited # available, I felt the mark up was not that unreasonable, and I had originally been looking at at Toyota Solara, and they aren't willing to deal much if any off MSRP either.
Just a note of interest, there is a posting tracking US sales to date and there have been just over 2700 EOS sales in the US to the end of November. There are two numbers floating around regarding US allocation for 2007 12,000 and 15,000 units, not sure which is correct. But if US sales don't pick up in the spring, there could be some deals to be had South of the border.
Conversely, there is a post somewhere on the site that shows Canadian sales of the EOS at over 100 units in October alone, which is half our 2007 allocation in one month. Which would again suggest the chance of picking up a bargain on an EOS in Canada are pretty slim.







Kevin


----------



## GurnyGub (Nov 21, 2006)

Never mind the model, it's still one more customer. Sell YOU to HIM! My dealer gave Â£500 off, saying he wished it was more, but new model etc. I nudged him into agreeing to tempt me in other ways. Try for a free service (or two), upgrades, or extras like int. and ext. protection etc. 
Mind you UK price for the 3.2 Eos is £28,000, and with £5,000 of extras you'd like to think there would be at least a 'luck penny' on $58,000 !
John


_Modified by GurnyGub at 6:53 AM 12-2-2006_


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (GurnyGub)*

Well, we got $1,500 for a trade-in that was worth $500 at best plus a $300 gift certificate for parts/service.








JJ


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Traction control is only available on the 3.2, which we don't get in Canada. It is too bad this option is not included on the 2.0T, it would be nice to have it here in the frozen North.



According to VW.ca website under technical it states...
Traction Control...
ASR - Anti Slip Regulator
EDL - Electronic Diff. Lock
and...
ESP - Electronic Stability Program
Just so ya know


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_
According to VW.ca website under technical it states...
Traction Control...
ASR - Anti Slip Regulator
EDL - Electronic Diff. Lock
and...
ESP - Electronic Stability Program
Just so ya know

I know one set of specifications I saw says the Canadian spec car comes with traction control as standard, but reading some of the posts here on the forum it sounds like the 3.2 (or at least some of them) have a button on the dash with "W" on it, that means "winter" for winter driving conditions.
It is possible it is similar to my Odessey, the van has anti spin control at all times but also a traction control button on the dash. When activated the anti spin engages quicker.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Eosluvr)*

There's a whole alphabet soup of safety related vector dynamics functions - ABS, ASR, ESP, EDL etc. - it is possible that some are installed on all vehicles, and some only on certain vehicles.
ABS (Anti-lock braking) and ASR (anti-slip regulation) seem to be standard on just about every car made these days. If you put the equipment needed to support ABS - that is, wheel-spin sensors - on a car, then it really doesn't cost anything to also provide ASR, which is protection against excessive wheel-spin caused by the engine, rather than 'not enough' wheel spin caused by the brakes.
EDL (Electronic Differential Lock, in other words, locking the two drive wheels on the same axle up so they turn at the same rate) requires an additional part, and this feature is normally not provided on cars with 'less powerful' engines, because ASR can accomplish pretty much the same thing. The advantage of having EDL (rather than just relying on ASR) for this purpose is that with EDL, you can transmit more power to the roadway before you get wheelspin. Hence, it is more of a 'performance car' goodie, rather than a 'basic safety' goodie.
ESP (Electronic Stability Protection) requires addition of a yaw sensor to the vehicle, and then uses the yaw sensor together with the ABS equipment and a steering wheel position sensor to try and keep the car going in the same direction you are pointing it. It does cost a little extra to incorporate ESP into a car, so, you won't see it on the entry level Yugos, but it is pretty common on upscale cars such as an Eos.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_There's a whole alphabet soup of safety related vector dynamics functions - ABS, ASR, ESP, EDL etc.Michael

Hi Micheal,
Is EDL a feature that would engage automatically? I would tend to think that it would be a driver activated function.
The Canadian specs on VWoC do list EDL as Standard equipment. However a third party spec sheet I have lists traction control on the EOS as "ABS and driveline traction control" which, since it is referenced along with the ABS system, would suggest it is the "antislip" function which utilizes the braking system rather than a differential locking system.
The refereces by some forum members to the "W" button on the 3.2 model suggests to me that this would be the EDL system.
If anyone can clarify this for us, please do.
The EDL would be nice to have for Canadian winter driving, but the EOS has plenty of standard safety features and I wouldn't hesitate to consider the car as a year round driver.
I think maybe I'll drop a line to VWofC "ask us" and see what they have to say.







Kevin


_Modified by just4fun at 1:09 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Kevin: 
You'll have to do your own research on this one, I'm not really well educated about engines. I know that the engine is the large object that is under the same cover as the windshield washer fluid container, and that's about all I care to know about engines.
Michael


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

just4fun - oops, I should have realized your Eos is on order, since you've mentioned it before. Since the base tires on some European models are 215/55R16, I wonder if you can get winter tires in that size with steelies? I know, they look fugly, but when it's a blizzard, I really don't care. 
You make a strong case for the Eos' pricing - basically it comes down to if you're willing to pay it or not, regardless of what the dealer is making. Compared to vehicles that are in this class, the Eos has them beat for value. I looked at a Pontiac G6 just to be sure and it wasn't nearly as good. As for the price - it could be worse; I could be trying to by one in Europe.







Definitely couldn't afford that.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Compared to vehicles that are in this class, the Eos has them beat for value. 

I agree, that is why I eventually chose the EOS over the Solara, feature for feature I felt the EOS was a better value.
If you decide to purchase an EOS, be sure to stick around the forum, I look forward to hearing about your ownership experience.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_ I wonder if you can get winter tires in that size with steelies? 

I assume by "steelies" you are refering to studded tires. Again I agree, for winter driving they are probably the best you can get. I run studded tires on both my vehicles in the winter.
I'm not sure what availability of studded tires will be like for low profile sport tires like those on the EOS. I deal mostly with trucks at work, and even for trucks, the selection of studded tires is/can be limited. I suspect this is partially due to the restrictions some provinces put on using studded tires which would put a bit of a limit on overall market demand.
On one of the other threads some of the EOS drivers are changing the rims and winter tires over to 16". This may give you a little more selection, but then you have to be aware of the problems it can cause with the tire pressure management system (read the threads for details).
Many of todays studded snow tires use a combination of special rubber compounds as well as studs to provide very good winter traction.
I have been using Nokian Hakapelitta II studded the last few sets and have been very impressed with the performance of these tires. Not sure if you can get them in sizing to fit the EOS.
I'm sure other forum members can also recommend excellent winter tires based on their experience.







Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 6:04 PM 12-3-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_I assume by "steelies" you are refering to studded tires. 

No, I think the term 'steelies' is used to refer to plain old steel wheels - the ones you then put a plastic hubcap (wheel disc) over top of. They are popular for winter use in Southern Ontario, because the highways folks put so much salt on the roads here. They are a pretty cheap alternative for snow tires - they only cost about $80 each at the VW dealer, so after a few seasons, you have saved the cost of mounting and dismounting the snows from the light alloy rims that come with the car.
I tried to get steelies for my Phaeton, to put the snows on, but none were available in the size I needed. This does not bode well for getting steelies for the Eos, which has the same bolt pattern... although there might be 5 by 112 steelies in the smaller sizes (16 and 17 inch). I needed 18 inch rims, and wound up spending about $2K to buy four additional alloy rims to mount the snows on. No fun.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_...you have to be aware of the problems it can cause with the tire pressure management system...

Those problems can be easily solved. If you mount your snow tires on odd-size rims and it causes any confusion to the TPMS (I'm not sure why it would, if all the wheels are the same size), you can just ask your VW dealer to turn the TPMS off for the winter season. They can do this with a diagnostic scan tool at the same time the tires are installed.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
No, I think the term 'steelies' is used to refer to plain old steel wheels 
although there might be 5 by 112 steelies in the smaller sizes (16 and 17 inch). Michael

Referencing the rims as steelies does make more sense.
It is possible that "steelie" rims are only available in smaller sizes, I seem to recall Grinder from Ont. going to a smaller rim size for mounting winter tires. 
This has all been discussed in other threads and anyone wanted to follow up could do a quick search of "TPMS" or "winter tires"







Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_
neweosowner - which dealership did you go to and did they treat you well?
.
.
.
Question though, particularly for neweosowner and just4fun - how is it living with the Eos in an Albertan winter? Especially the last 2 weeks with the cold spell? Did you find you needed the block heater? How are the stock tires in winter? I'm thinking about getting the 18" - opinions?

As I've described some problems w/ my dealership service experience elsewhere, I'll refrain from mentioning the dealership name at the moment. I treated the experience like I was buying a 2L of Coke from a 7-11, and the dealership reciprocated. Wasn't good, wasn't bad, just was. (FWIW - I knew exactly what I wanted long before I stepped into a dealership, and the sales person had no idea what I was talking about when I asked for an Eos. But he placed the order and got his commission.)
No issues w/ the buying experience. They did seek out the model I was looking for (minus the rear parking assist) and got the vehicle to me 2 months before I expected it, so that's great on their behalf. (Lucky, of course, but appreciated.) I didn't appreciate paying MSRP *and* an adminstration fee...but they wouldn't budge. I would suggest discussing the deal w/ all Alberta VW dealerships and focus on timing of delivery, providing the right buying experience for you, and willingness to communicate the status of your vehicle while you wait for delivery. It seems clear that price is not something you'll be negotiating. If you learn that one of the two Edmonton dealership has better warranty service...that's probably the best dealership to consider. According to http://1.8t.org/dealers/?fs=ab&sd=desc it appears that Southgate is rated better...but based on limited feedback.
As for winter, I think it's great. Left it under 15cm of snow at the airport Monday night, had to drive it home on some pretty bad roads. Worked like a charm - handles well in all conditions so far. Heated mirrors and front/rear defroster work great. Feels cozy, and the heated seats certainly help in the Sport package. Windows haven't frozen up yet. Haven't plugged in the car even though I left it outside for the days in -20 weather. But I park under ground normally so I can't say the car knows how a real Alberta winter feels.








Handling is good with the standard 235/45R 17" all-seasons, but of course if you have to ask about winter driving then you should be investing in winter tires. I won't be driving much or far w/ the vehicle this winter so I'm sticking with the all-seasons until learning it's not the right call.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*

I can attest to the capability of ASR tonight. Had the car stopped at a stop sign in about 10 cm of snow. Stepped on the gas, car did not move while wheels spun. Stepped harder on the gas, wheels did not seem to spin and car did not move. Vehicle was smart enough to know that it was rather pointless attempting to pull away from the stop sign @ 4000 rpm, and patiently waited until I released the gas slightly, dropped the revs to 1500, at which point the car pulled away quite smoothly.
I can only assume this experience is a result of ASR...or I was dreaming the whole thing.
Smart car...much smarter than driver.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*

Kevin - I have decided to go with an Eos, even though it is above my budget. Now I just have to decide which dealership to deal with and what options to get. Unfortunately, because everything is bundled, I won't be getting the Sport Leather Package. Oddly enough, the only thing I would miss compared to my current vehicle would be the leather wrapped steering wheel, steering wheel controls, and the trip computer. Leather and sport suspension aren't a priority for myself. However, I saw a silver Eos with the 18" rims in person and though they looked great.
Michael - Yes, for steelies I was referring to the rims actually. I currently drive on a set of X-Ice and find them great. Studded tires would provide better traction, but would probably be much noisier. And you know Alberta weather - one minute it'll be knee deep in snow, another the pavement will be almost dry.








Does the GTI or Jetta use the same size rims? I saw a 06 Jetta drive by today with 16" snow tires on steelies. If so, that bodes well for the Eos.
neweosowner - no problem about not mentioning your dealership. I was able to figure it out from your block heater post actually, since one dealership here charges 300, while the other 500. Those are good points you bring up - the service after my deposit is quite important to me as well. However, I'm not sure how I will determine which has better warranty service. 
I actually sometimes have to leave my vehicle at the International Airport as well to travel to Ft. Mac - very rarely though. I'm still debating the need for the block heater though, as I never even use the one in my current vehicle, regardless of how cold it is. My work doesn't have plugins and I park in a garage at home.
As for winter tires, I'm not fully decided, as I will only be driving the Eos 2 months a year in the winter...even though I am one that is totally sold on their benefits. With winter tires on my SUV, I drive mostly in rear wheel drive, and it's fine. Rarely do I need to pop her into 4x4.
Good to know that someone has been living though the winter without any major issues. I was most concerned about the windows being frozen. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

^ 16" tires will work just fine with the Eos. Mine came with 215/55 R16 tires.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*

There is a discussion going on in the Phaeton forum about tire sizes. The gist of it seems to be that the smaller the wheel, the more comfortable the ride. In other words, a 55 profile tire on a 16 inch wheel gives a nicer ride than a 35 profile tire on an 18 inch wheel.
Michael


----------



## Professor Gascan (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

My wife's Eos is currently running around with a set of 16" Jetta aluminum wheels, so you should have no issues with a set of 16" steelies. One thing that always impresses me with VAG products is how well they ride even with large wheels installed. When I owned an RSX-S I drove a 20thAE GTI for comparison. The 20thAE, despite having 18" wheels (compared to 17" on the RSX-S) and similar roll stiffness, still rode considerably better. Likewise, after driving the Eos on the 16" winters and 18" summers, I've found the ride isn't much worse on the 18"s. 
ashbinder: Just to let you know, the dealers aren't making $6K profit off the Eos. I'm not at liberty to divulge numbers, but it's closer to half of that figure.


----------



## dbaps (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (Professor Gascan)*

You forgot the additional dealer markup


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (dbaps)*

It depends on how you calculate the profit margin. Straight invoice to MSRP is 9%, which is about 4K. That doesn't include 2% holdback and the dealer BS fees, such as documentation and an inflated PDI charge. 
A fair offer on an Eos, from my POV, is 5% above invoice, minus dealer holdback. But that's only me.








An update to all - I tried to go put a deposit on an Eos and the dealership renegged on their initial quote and raised the price. There is a whole story behind it, but I won't divulge until I get an Eos signed. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dbaps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dbaps* »_You forgot the additional dealer markup 

Since this is a 'Canada-specific' thread...
Note that dealers in Canada are strictly forbidden from selling any vehicle for more than the MSRP. If a dealer does that (sells the car for a premium over MSRP), VW of Canada will come by before sundown and remove all the VW signs from the front of the dealership. It is considered to be the worst mortal sin (gouging the customer) to sell something - anything - for over list.
VW cannot enforce this rule in the United States, due to legislation that exists to protect the rights of the franchise holders to operate as independent businesses and charge whatever they can get away with for what they sell.
Michael


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I have 16" Bioline Jetta alloys mounted on Hankook W300 Ice Bears on my GTI for winter in replacement of the 18" Contis, and you're right, both behave pretty similar. The 16"ers make the car feel ever so slightly lighter and dartier on the highway, and smooth out small imperfection of the city roads better, but otherwise quite similar. 
The 2007 Jetta 2.0T has the 17" Avignon wheels from the US-spec Eos, so no reason why you can't find a cheaper set of Jetta/Rabbit alloys for it if needed.


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Just wondering once you ordered your car, in Edmonton, how long did it actually take for you car to arrive?


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Eosluvr)*

I did not order the vehicle, as the dealer tried to pull a fast one and I needed to think about it. I may not have a choice though, if I want an Eos. I'm thinking about going back to an MX-5 PRHT, which was my second choice.
As for the markup - Michael is right about that. However, nothing stops a dealer from charging a different PDI amount, documentation fee, or block heater charge, which is where they can "markup" whatever they want. For example, PDI amounts in Alberta for VW range from 500 to 1000, and block heater's range from 250 to 500.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_the dealership renegged on their initial quote and raised the price.

Hey ashbinder, not the kind of experience anyone likes to have.
Did the dealership provide an explanation for the price increase?? Has there been a general price increase on the car??
The reason I'm wondering is: I stopped in at the dealership today to chat with my salesperson for a few minutes. While we were chatting he looked up my car on the system and the status is "in transit from factory" which means it could arrive mid January to early February.
Normally this would be good news, but when I ordered the car they told me they were expecting it to be delivered in early to mid April, which was perfect for me because it coincided with our upcoming anniversary.
I know this is a problem many eager, soon to be EOS owners, would love to have, but for me, having the car arrive 2-3 months early presents a minor inconvenience. 
My sales person suggested they _*may*_ be able to order another EOS for me and try to arrange delivery closer to my preferred date, but I'm wondering if there will be a price increase to contend with??
Would you be willing to disclose how much of an increase you were facing and the dealerships explanation of the increase?
Thanks
Kevin



_Modified by just4fun at 4:04 PM 12-9-2006_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin,
Too bad there aren't more VW dealers in Edmonton. But regardless, you're talking to a new soon-to-be-owner of an Eos, to be delivered by late June!
I can understand your position. I do not think there is a price increase for purchasing later. My increase was explained by the fact that they "misquoted" me initially. Basically, if you want the car, you'll play by our rules, is how I felt.
As for your dealership, I spoke to them. They have great customer service there - you are quite fortunate to have them as your dealer. For them to be willing reorder the vehicle is astonishing, because now that means they have one arriving early that is spec-ed to your desires, and not necessarily anyone else's. Regardless, they told me they had already used all their allocation for this year and the only way for me to obtain one from them would be for them to trade allocation with a dealership down east. 
My advice would be to take the vehicle now and consider yourself lucky to get it early. If you reorder now, it may not arrive until June, similar to my own, which would be too late for your anniversary.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hi Kevin,
But regardless, you're talking to a new soon-to-be-owner of an Eos, to be delivered by late June!

My advice would be to take the vehicle now and consider yourself lucky to get it early. If you reorder now, it may not arrive until June, similar to my own, which would be too late for your anniversary.


Thanks ashbinder, and congratulations on your EOS order. What color, options, etc. did you decide on?
I have already conceded to the fact I will likely be taking early delivery, I don't want to take a chance the car will be late, also, I was originally told by the dealership they were only getting 2 EOS this year, so there would be a risk of not getting one at all.
We'll just have to celebrate our anniversary early I guess, which means I'll have to reschedule the party... a minor inconvenience.
I don't know many VW drivers here in Red Deer, but those I know have spoken reasonably highly of Progress VW. Don't expect bargains, but expect the straight goods and fair treatment. I can work with that.







Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Don't expect bargains, but expect the straight goods and fair treatment. I can work with that.

That's the same as my dealer - not the least expensive so far as sales price is concerned, but for sure, one of the best in the world so far as 'straight goods and fair treatment' is concerned.
Heck, I'm happy to pay 1 or 2% more for the car up front, and then get years of fully satisfactory after-sale service. To me, that's a no-brainer.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_You'll have to do your own research on this one, 
Michael

OK, I have been able to confirm that the Canadian Spec 2.0T is equiped with the following traction control equipment:
ABS - We are all familiar with these.
EDL - Electronic Differential Lock: Functions automatically at speeds below 38 kph, applies brakes to spinning wheel to transfer torque to the opposite wheel.
ASR - Anti Slip Regulation: Functions automatically at speeds above 38 kph, in addition to applying brakes to transfer torque, it also regulates throttle response to reduce power transfer to the wheels.
ESP - Electronic Stability Program: Couldn't find a detailed description of the exact operation of this function, but it essentially utilizes ABS, EDL, and ASR as it deems necessary to prevent the car from breaking loose in a corner and going into a skid. 
What the 2.0T does not come equiped with is SAF - Starting Assist Function "Winter Mode". This is available only on the 3.2 and appears to be a standard feature. I was unable to find any detail on how this system operates, but if I had to guess I would suggest that when the driver activates this function, ASR would be enabled below 38 kph. this would provide both torque transfer _and_ throttle regulation right from the start. Sounds like SAF would be a nice function to have during our Canadian winter driving season, but overall the EOS is well equiped to handle winter driving conditions.
If anyone is aware of the actual function of SAF please post to satisfy my curiosity.
Thanks
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 10:37 AM 12-10-2006_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Hey Kevin,
If you want to trade Eos', I have no problem with that.







Mine is not nearly as loaded as yours. I decided on a silver w/ 18" and DSG. Decided against the Sport / Luxury package (about $4K), block heater ($500), and mud flaps ($422) due to cost reasons. I figured I could put on my own mud flaps for cheaper.
I agree with both you and Michael - had Progress VW been a close choice, I would have paid the small premium and went their, since they exceptional customer service. Right now, I hope the car arrives flawless and is reliable, to make up for the shopping experience.
As for SAF, the only thing I can think that it might do also is change the engine characteristic / torque curve so that the accelerator is not as sensitive, therefore helping prevent wheelspin...?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_...SAF - Starting Assist Function "Winter Mode". This is available only on the 3.2 and appears to be a standard feature. I was unable to find any detail on how this system operates, but if I had to guess I would suggest that when the driver activates this function, ASR would be enabled below 38 kph. this would provide both torque transfer _and_ throttle regulation right from the start.

Kevin:
I'm going to guess that you have pretty accurately identified what the "winter mode' button does - it just engages the ASR right from zero groundspeed.
My Phaeton, which has 400+ horsepower, operates this way by default. If I stomp the gas pedal on a slippery surface, the car regulates the power so that the wheels don't spin. My motorcycle (a Honda PanEuropean) has the same feature. I think that when manufacturers build vehicles that have a lot of excessive horsepower to begin with, they enable the ASR all the time, and give the driver a button to turn it off if they want to disable the ASR. In the case of the 3.2 Eos, which is kind of sitting on the fence so far as available horsepower vs. horsepower than can practically be put to use, they have elected to go the other way - leave the ASR off at low speeds, but give the driver the option of enabling it on slippery surfaces if they wish to.
Like you, I'm speculating here, but I think this is accurate speculation.
Michael


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hey Kevin,
If you want to trade Eos', I have no problem with that.







Mine is not nearly as loaded as yours. I decided on a silver w/ 18" and DSG. Decided against the Sport / Luxury package (about $4K), block heater ($500), and mud flaps ($422) due to cost reasons. I figured I could put on my own mud flaps for cheaper.

Ashbinder,
I too ordered my Eos 1 week ago, but not from VW from Audi... when I questioned them about a block heater they asked me when was the last time I plugged in my A3. I has to think about it but I never had, they told me there is no plug on Audi's. With all the synthetic oils nowadays they said there really is no need for a block heater.
$422 for mud flaps ouch... which dealership quoted you that price?


----------



## Eosluvr (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
While we were chatting he looked up my car on the system and the status is "in transit from factory" which means it could arrive mid January to early February.

Kevin,

When did you order you car? How long has it acctually taken (if it arrives on time)?


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_Ashbinder,
I too ordered my Eos 1 week ago, but not from VW from Audi... when I questioned them about a block heater they asked me when was the last time I plugged in my A3. I has to think about it but I never had, they told me there is no plug on Audi's. With all the synthetic oils nowadays they said there really is no need for a block heater.
$422 for mud flaps ouch... which dealership quoted you that price?

I'll say that is too much. My dealer is charging me $300 LESS (US $122)to have them put on at the port when it gets here in Jan/Feb 07


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Eosluvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eosluvr* »_
Kevin,

When did you order you car? How long has it acctually taken (if it arrives on time)?

That's a good question, and not necessarily a straightforward answer.
I put the deposit on the car Oct 14/06. At the time the dealer had an Eismer Blue, Sport Leather in the showroom I could have purchased, but blue was not our first color choice.
I discussed with my Salesperson the possibility of getting an EOS in time for the first part of May, The sales manager told me they would be getting their second (and only other) alotment EOS sometime between the first to mid April 07. The dealership thought he would still have time to request a color change and specify options.
They called me the following Monday to confirm they could get me my car as spec'd.
So... If the car arrives mid January to early February that would be 3 - 3.5 months. 
The question is.... is the delivery date based on the dealerships original alotment date, and just arriving earlier than expected.
Or.... when we requested changes to the spec on the car, did the status change from dealer alotment, to customer order, which would indicate between 3 and 3.5 months is a reasonable expectation for delivery??
The next time I'm talking to them, I'll try to remember to ask if there was indeed a change in status.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hey Kevin,
I decided on a silver w/ 18" and DSG. 

That's going to be a real nice car, I suspect all memory of the "not so great" experiences will vaporize the moment you start tourin' the town in your sweet new ride.
Still trying to get an explanation of the SAF from VWoC, but I suspect you may be right. My salesperson called me this morning, I had asked him about SAF. He wasn't able to confirm how VW does it, but apparently Volvo had a similar feature a couple years ago and it worked by over riding 1st gear so the car would start out in 2nd gear. That's a possibility as well I suppose.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Eosluvr)*

Eosluvr - you obviously ordered yours from Southgate, as we only have one Audi dealer in Edmonton I am aware of. I'm unsure of the distinction you are making, however, as that dealership is shared with VW and the sales people are allowed to sell either brand. As for the block heater - I got the same response from those at the dealership; however, I still believe it's probably not as hard on the engine if it's plugged in, rather than starting cold. Obviously in my case, money talks, so I decided against it. Norden gave me the quote for the mud flaps - I thought for that money, I could get the LCT module and enjoy it much more.








just4fun - your dealership rocks. They even gave me another follow up call today to check if I was still interested. They have great customer service. As for delivery time, I have heard that 4 to 6 months is reasonable. Your order may have arrived early since it was already alloted to the dealer (scheduled to be built) and they just changed the options to suit what you wanted. Thanks though - here's hoping my car arrives early and looks stunning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_ I still believe it's probably not as hard on the engine if it's plugged in, rather than starting cold. Obviously in my case, money talks, so I decided against it. 

I'm sure you already thought of this, but you can always get the block heater installed at a later date, once you are past the initial pinch of buying a new car.
I agree with you that having the block pre warmed is a bit is easier on the engine. I ordered mine with a heater even though, at this point in time, the intention is not to drive the car in winter, but... this IS Canada.
Anyway, since you are getting a spring delivery, that gives you a few months to enjoy the car and shop around for pricing before you will need the heater for winter.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin,
I actually spoke with Dwight at Progress, asking what their aftermarket block heater charge was. He wasn't sure, but I told him that I normally pass by Red Deer in the summer and wouldn't mind having it done there if the price was reasonable. Great dealership though; apparently had I ordered from them, I probably could have got my Eos by next month.







Ah well, done is done.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

It would probably be to your great advantage to co-ordinate installation of the oil pan heater with your next oil and filter change. If I understand Giles correctly, the car needs to be lifted up and have the underbody pan removed to change the oil filter. This same pan also needs to be removed to fit the oil pan heater - so, you could kill two birds with one stone (the 'stone' being the labour charge for removing the underbody pan).
Here is a link to the original discussion of the oil pan heater: Eos Block Heater different than standard? I am still not sure if this specific heater is appropriate for an Eos, I just suspect it is the appropriate heater.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hi Kevin,
I probably could have got my Eos by next month.







Ah well, done is done.


That's interesting. When I ordered mine it was #2 of the two they were expecting for allotment. Apparently they are getting more EOS's than they expected.
I wonder if Canada is getting additional cars overall, or if part of the initial 200 is a small "pool" of extra cars, available to dealers that sell their initial allotment?
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 8:35 PM 12-15-2006_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Michael - Thanks for the tip! It hadn't even occured to me that I could save a little time / labour by doing that.
Kevin - they had not received additional allotment. Dwight had found one matching my spec "in transit" in Canada. He would have been able to do a dealer trade and obtain it for me had I did it then. However, besides the fact I already signed with a local dealership, the one he found in transit had already been sold by the time I returned his call.







I'm just disappointed that my dealership flat out refused to even look elsewhere for me - had they, they might have found the same vehicle earlier. 
As for the 200, I'm not sure if I fully believe that #. Maybe that is the amount they are allowed to sell before January 2007? According the sales figures, allotment for Canada would most likely run out by early February. Does that mean anyone wanting an Eos after that would have to wait until 2008? I find that hard to believe. I wonder if a VW salesperson could shed some light on how the whole allotment system works....


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Stopped in at Progress VW this morning and spoke to Daryl and Ray about delivery of my EOS. They confirmed they expect delivery around the the 19th of February '07, so that confirms approx. 4 months for delivery after the vehicle was assigned "sold" status.
Ray also suggested that it was a reasonable assumption that once the car was tagged as sold, it immediately went into the que for a build date, which would explain the earlier than expected delivery date.
A HUGE kudo to Ray and the gang at Progress VW; Ray offered to sit on the car for two months until closer to our anniversary. This was a "verbal only" agreement at the time of order, but there was never any question Progress VW was going to honor their word. 
Everytime I deal with them, I become more and more confident they will be a great dealership to work with.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 2:34 PM 12-16-2006_


_Modified by just4fun at 9:29 AM 12-18-2006_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_As for the 200, I'm not sure if I fully believe that #. Maybe that is the amount they are allowed to sell before January 2007?

Hey ashbinder,
Ray also gave me a bit of an explanation on how the allocation system works.
Essentially the world production of VW's (all models) is first allocated by continent, Then by country, then by region, then by dealership.
Once a dealership is assigned an allocation, they are "gauranteed" delivery of those cars. (i.e. Progress VW gets 2 EOS for 2007 model year)
A dealership can place as many orders as they want for a particular model, but there is no promise they will get any more than their original allocation. However, if sales in another region or country are softer than expected, VW will begin to realign the allocations to try to satisfy demand in areas where a particular model is selling well.
Sold orders take precedence over dealer inventory orders.
I don't know that 200 EOS for Canada in 2007 is the accurate allocation or not, it is just a number that has been mentioned in one or two reviews I've read. 
Theorectically, if there are orders for say... 5000 EOS in Canada this year, and market demand in other regions is soft enough to allow VW to reallocate the units, Canada could see considerably more EOS on the road than the initial allocation would suggest.
Obliviously 5000 units is stretching the bounds of reality, but it could be conceivable to see 400-500 land here. Initial sales figures would indicate the demand is here, question is whether or not there will be any "surplus" EOS available to cover demand here, and elsewhere.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin:
I think your explanation above is pretty much right on the money. Without wanting to be pedantic, though, there are a couple of tiny items that I think need to be added.
I believe that the allocation of product is done "by importer, then by country, then by region..." In other words, VW of A is the importer, and they have a number of different regions that they have established for administrative purposes.
The 'by country' business gets a bit tricky when we consider that VW of America handles two countries, America and Canada. The Canadian cars are physically different - they have bilingual documentation and stickers, Canadian conformance stickers that are applied at the factory, and different instrument clusters. This makes it difficult (translation = cost-prohibitive, darn near next to impossible) to re-allocate vehicles that have already been manufactured from America to Canada. However, if demand in Canada is stronger than anticipated, the importer can notify the factory and ask that they build a few more units to Canadian specs and a few less to American specs, and it is pretty easy for the factory to comply with this request. Canadian vehicles are closer to the ROW standard than American vehicles.
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*

thanks for the additional clarification Micheal. I should have been more specific and mentioned that any re-allocation would be initiated by VW at the factory level.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Hey Kevin,
Thanks for the info! That's probably the best explanation I've heard for the allocation system - generally, everytime I ask, I get a roundabout answer.
The 200 # seems unlikely now, as there is a fine line between keeping supply low and turning off potential customers when you tell them that they can't have a car until 2008.








Regardless, looks like my June deadline is the earliest I'll get one, as they won't be putting in my order until January...it's funny - i don't need it now, but I want it.









Mike


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_...it's funny - i don't need it now, but I want it.








Mike

Ironic isn't it, mine's showing up two months early and I don't really want it that soon, you would be happy to have yours two months earlier, but are forced to wait.
I have to admit, I'm not terribly disappointed the car is arriving early. Depending on the weather, it may just sit in the garage for several weeks and get drooled over.
I hope luck is on your side and your EOS gets built and delivered earlier than expected.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Finally saw my first EOS, live on the street today. Eismer blue and road grime exterior, on beige interior. 
I was somewhat surprised at how quickly I identified it as an EOS, from the front they look very much like the Jetta and Passat, but I recognized it as an EOS the moment I saw it coming toward me.
It was headed the other way, so I didn't get a chance to follow and ask a few questions of the owner. I'm hoping I may get an opportunity to speak to them sometime soon.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Did you see it on the QEII Kevin? Or around Red Deer? I still haven't seen one in Edmonton yet, even though there are obviously a few around.
*sigh* 6 months to go...lol


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Did you see it on the QEII Kevin? Or around Red Deer? 
*sigh* 6 months to go...lol

In Red Deer, I was heading home, they were heading toward the mall. 
Red Deer's not very big, so I'm hoping, since they were coming from the direction of home, they live over on the same side of town as me, more chance I might get an opportunity to talk to the proud owners.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

A little tidbit on the allocation system - according to my VW sales person.
Apparently, my order for an Eos (which I put a deposit down for in the first week of Dec) won't be put in the IS Order Bank until they have time, because they are only allocated basically 1 or 2 Eos' a month.
Therefore, allocation would work as such. If you are allocated 2 in Nov, they get built end of Dec. However, since there were more than 2 buyers in Nov, the waiting ones get the Dec allocation and will get built end of Jan. Now, because the same thing happened to me, basically, they will put my order in anytime in Jan, because Production won't build their orders until the end of Feb anyways. Which is why my order is not in the IS Order Bank yet - the dealer doesn't feel it would speed up the process for me - I will still get the car probably early July 2007. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
*sigh* - way too long; importing from Cali would have been faster....lol


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Maybe it's not too late to import a vehicle. Maybe not from Cali - Michael keeps telling us about the two sitting on a lot in Ontario. Maybe from Washington State to minimize the mileage. I assume that your dealer will refund your deposit without question....
Granted, since it doesn't get above freezing until July in northern Canada, perhaps it doesn't matter.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*

Oh, the only reason I need it earlier is that I will lose my current vehicle to my sister in May. But yes, if it weren't for that, I wouldn't really care - besides the obvious fact you always want instant gratification.








On top of that, my dealer has indicated his deposit in non-refundable. However, the Red Deer dealership indicated to me that technically, a non-refundable deposit is pretty hard to hold by law in this circumstance, and I should be able to get it back, especially now after I found out my order isn't even in the IS Order Bank. Of course, getting into this would probably kill any relationship I have with this dealer in Edmonton.
No, I think I've ruled out the importing - the price difference isn't enough to justify the hassle for me. It's not like a Subaru, where the difference is almost $7K.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

The price difference on the Volvo was $14K+ - well worth considering the import route.
But what about having a car shipped from Ontario?
And yes, your deposit is fully refundable by practice and quite likely by law. Mine was fully refundable right up until I wrote the cheque and took delivery.


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*

I too have just joined the ranks of a "waiting for an EOS". I ordered mine today form my dealer in Grande Prairie, Alberta. I had the chance to sit in one (but not drive) back in late October and my wife completely fell in love with the car. Well it took this long to "get off the pot" and we ordered a black uni with beige (sport) leather interior. I went with the 18" wheel package and the rear wind blocker as well. I was told anywhere from 4 to 6 months for delivery...so who knows when this car will arrive. I was real torn between buying this or a Mazda RX8...but the wife has apparently won out....







I am presenlty awaiting an insurance quote on this rig....hopefully it will not hurt too much. The closest to driving one of these I have gotten is taking a Jetta GLI out. I was impresed by that cars ride and handling...and power...so hopefully the EOS will be better still...







.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Svenborg)*

Insurance appars to be rather modest given that it's a first-year vehicle with a sports-car engine in it. It does NOT appear to be quoted as a high-end sports car (which it isn't). Perhaps due to a lack of theft of convertibles in Canada? Or just a lack of vehicle history in general?
If you feel your quote is high, I would suggest contacting RBC Insurance for a quote. Not saying you should get a policy through RBC Insurance as I've never dealt with them, but their quote was attractive.
I don't think that it will drive quite as well as the Jetta - it's heavier and a convertible. But I bet it'll be pretty close - which is pretty impressive IMO. I drove an Audi A4 2.0T which helped close the deal on ordering an Eos, and I'm not disappointed in the ride, handling, or power of the Eos.
Most importantly - congratulations on your order and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*

Well I have a quote....$524 for 6months and my Yota rate will drop a bit due to a multi vehicle rate. My wife works from home....so neither of these vehicles will get any mileage on them.....







.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Svenborg)*

Welcome to forum Ross,
When I was still researching the EOS over the Solara I requested an insurance quote on both.
I was quoted approx. $720.00 year on the EOS and $630.00 year on the Solara. That was with multiple vehicles insured, as well as home coverage.
My insurance rep said the EOS rates may drop a bit as more data becomes available on the car.
I use State Farm out of Edmonton 780-430-8844 if you want a quote.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 7:01 PM 1-22-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Congrats Svenborg on the order - you'll be waiting on pins and needles until it arrives! Or bouncing off the walls like Kevin here...







I actually lived in GP for year, when I worked in the oilpatch.
It's a little annoying though, knowing that I ordered in December and the car won't even enter build production until mid-February - such is life I guess, if you want a low volume vehicle.








As for insurance, I've found ING Direct to be the cheapest around, assuming you don't get group rates for your profession or at your company. I will probably switch to TD Meloche Monnex, since I receive a group rate there.
As for the actual cost, I have no idea how Kevin is getting such a great deal on his. Mine, fully covered for one year, is about $1000. Might be due to the fact he is in Red Deer - I know Edmonton has one of highest theft rates in the country and some of the worst drivers around...


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

More likely it's because I'm an old guy...... Also have several vehicles insured.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Well I too am an "old" guy and I was hoping to get a better rate. I may just have to switch companies. I have been with the same company for a very long time...but I guess that means nothing to them these days. Sometimes you just have to go in and kick some chairs over in order to get some attention....







. Anyhoo I have a while to figure that all out.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Svenborg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenborg* »_Well I too am an "old" guy and I was hoping to get a better rate. I may just have to switch companies. I have been with the same company for a very long time...but I guess that means nothing to them these days. Sometimes you just have to go in and kick some chairs over in order to get some attention....







. Anyhoo I have a while to figure that all out.

I don't understand where the reward for loyalty is anymore. I never had an accident or a ticket (against my record) and I switched companies after being with Allstate for 10 years, and I am saving $1,000 a year for 2 cars. When I told Allstate about it, they said they couldn't do anything, but if I come back to them in 6 months as a "new" customer they would be more competitive.


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_I don't understand where the reward for loyalty is anymore. I never had an accident or a ticket (against my record) and I switched companies after being with Allstate for 10 years, and I am saving $1,000 a year for 2 cars. When I told Allstate about it, they said they couldn't do anything, but if I come back to them in 6 months as a "new" customer they would be more competitive.









I can top that - Here's what happened to my mother - For over 40 years, my parents got their insurance from one company, PEMCO, aka "Pimpco.". Even though for the last few years, my father did not drive to Parkinson's Disease. Well, when my father passed away, my mother dutifully informed the insurance company to take him off the policy. They did and then promptly raised her rates because there were no longer two drivers on the policy. This, despite the fact that they had never made an accident claim on the policy for all those 40+ years. She dropped those cold hearted b*stards like a brick...


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Well, I'm turning 25, and my rate will drop. I've also been driving since 16 and have a flawless record. It's funny though - with my group rate at TD, I actually get cheaper insurance than my dad does, and he has a perfect record as well and has been driving since the 70s. We also have 2 vehicles insured as well.
ING and TD both offer acccident forgiveness though, where if you get into one where you're at fault, they will only drop your rating by 1 star. 
ING is the only one I know of that offers minor conviction forgiveness, which basically gets you one free speeding ticket or minor infraction.


_Modified by ashbinder at 11:42 AM 1-23-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Just had some not so great weather here in Edmonton - freezing rain, snowstorm, super slick roads.
Any Albertan owners care to comment on how their Eos performed? Did the windows roll down once frozen when you open the door? Would winter tires be recommended, even though our winters have been relatively mild in the last few years?


----------



## just4fun_ (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

Hey Mike,
Hate to rub it in, but my EOS JUST ARRIVED! (8-10 weeks early)















Daryl just called to say it came in this afternoon, it hasn't been PDI'd yet but I'm stopping in tomorrow to go over some preliminary details, maybe pick out a few accesories, then I have to start planning an early anniversary party for next weekend.
Too bad for the crappy weather though, it will probably end up parked inside for the better part of the next month or two








Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun_)*

Hey Kevin,
lol...don't worry, I'm actually happy for you, since you've been looking forward to it as much as I have! Plus you've had to keep it a secret - anytime anyone asks me about my coming vehicle, they can barely get me to shut up!








Are you seriously not going to drive it for the next two months???? I definitely couldn't do that!
As for mine, apparently the computer shows it arriving the week of April 23rd, which is great! However, the dealer thinks that is way too optimistic, and it should be in late May...








Mike


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*

May is a darn sight better than July, let's hope yours arrives earlier than expected as well.
It won't get driven much over the next couple months, unless the weather smartens up a whole lot.
With no winter tires, and the roads all rutted up with ice, I'm not too motivated to take a chance getting it banged up.
For us this is a toy car, so even though the temptation will be there, we don't need it as a daily driver.
Pics etc. will follow in a week or so after I take delivery.
The party is set for Sunday the 18th, so the secret will be out of the bag then.
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

That is true - however, he covered his bases by telling me that it's still possible to be delayed until July...ah well, no biggie, I understand - it's still business.
Yeah, although our winters aren't nearly as bad as they used to be, the occasional crazy cold snap tends to wreak havoc on the roads. Not sure how well maintained Red Deer roads are, but Edmonton roads along major routes are getting quite rutted in the area I live, so I can see your point of view.
Have you looked into winters? The dealer here told me it would be about $900 for tires and steelies. Not a horrible price - I paid the same amount for my Jeep.
Enjoy your party! Hopefully the weather brightens up for you that weekend!


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun_)*

Congratulations...it's an Eos!








Good luck receiving the vehicle over the next few days, and I do hope you choose to drive it a little bit in this less-than-friendly weather we're having. Highway 2 is usually bare, so I hope you have a chance.
And I can assure you that the windblocker will make the car feel toasty warm with the top down, even in -20 Celsius weather.







Just remember to lower the top before going outside, since the top only lowers at -15C or warmer.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Hey Kevin,
As for mine, apparently the computer shows it arriving the week of April 23rd, which is great! However, the dealer thinks that is way too optimistic, and it should be in late May...








Mike

I ordered mine on Sept 16th/06, and it arrived Feb 09th/07, so that is just shy of 4 months.
I remember your salesperson seemed to be a bit tardy getting your order into the system, but if memory serves, you said it showed up as ordered around mid January. 
If that's the case, I would say sometime around mid May is reasonable, anything sooner is a bonus.
I haven't looked into snow tires for the EOS, because this is a third car for us, and the expense of another set of winters is just not necessary. I run studded winter tires on both our other vehicles and I'm certain the EOS would handle itself very well on winter roads with the proper tires.
Since we have the luxury of not needing the EOS in the winter, it will likely only get used if one of our other vehicles is out of service for repairs or the like. Otherwise I'm just as happy to have it parked away safe and sound so I don't have to worry about the other 95% of drivers who don't think it advantageous to run winter tires.
You know how unpredictible our winters are nowadays, in years past I have been out riding my Harley on Christmas day, and if we have similar weather, the EOS will still be on the road. Other years it will probably get parked by early to mid November, and EOS may not see the dawn of another day until March or April.
Undoubtably the temptation to go for a spin in the new EOS will get the better of both my wife and I, and I suspect we will take it out a few times if the weather is reasonable, but for the most part, it probably won't get too many km's on it until the roads clear up a fair bit.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 1:38 PM 2-10-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Congratulations...it's an Eos!










Thanks,.....it's a girl!!! Have a cigar.
As per my reply to Mike, I can't believe we won't go for a spin from time to time. The main roads and highways in and around Red Deer are in pretty fair shape, it's the roads in the residential areas that leave something to the imagination.
I didn't order the windblocker, decided that it looked like something that was going to end up hanging on the wall of the garage, I hope I don't regret that decision, they're pretty expensive to buy them later.
If the roof would actually retract in -20c weather, don't put it past me to drop the top and go for a short spin. When I was young and foolish, we used to bomb around Calgary in a friends Jeep with no top on it, regardless of the weather or the time of year. (Granted we didn't go very far when it was -20 or -30)
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*

Congratz on your new arrival!!!







. I am like you....our Eos will hopefully hibernate the winter away...unless we need it for emergency use. The roads up here in GP are just flippin atrocious. All the residential streets are just goat trails!! We had a half an inch of freezing rain last week that turned everything into a skating rink.....then 6" of snow on top of the ice!!! I have 8' snow piles on each side of my driveway....I'm getting a bit bored with shovelling....







If my Eos arrived today...I am not sure if I would even want to drive it from the dealership to my house...







. Hopefully the 4 month timeframe will be closer to the truth for us...and that would be an end of May delivery....and that would be SWEEEEET. Enjoy your new "toy" and I am looking forward to the pics.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Svenborg)*

Thanks Sven,
Should have photo's next week.
I'll keep you posted on insurance rates as well, seems my original quote from State Farm was inaccurate. They are now quoting in the $1200.00 yr. range.
I'm shopping around right now, will let you know what I find.
I do concur with Arylnn's comment about RBC insurance, an online quote from RBC came in around $770.00 yr. But that could change when talking to them in person and providing additional details.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 1:04 PM 2-12-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Svenborg)*

lol Svenborg, I can understand your hesitation. Another thing I noticed when I lived up there was that everyone drives a 3/4 ton truck, which makes visibility all that more worse if you drive a small car, combined with the huge snow drifts and such. Luckily I had a large work truck as well.








just4fun - that rate seems a bit high. I would have assumed your quote would have been lower than mine, since I'm under 25. Right now, at 24, they quoted me just above 1200 and just under 1100 when I turn 25. They also indicated the rate can change (up or down) depending how claims that are filed for this vehicle during its first year. Not too worried though - there's so few of them on the road I'm sure you'd be able to single out someone that steals it. Give TD Meloche Monnex a try - they've treated me well so far.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_just4fun - that rate seems a bit high. I would have assumed your quote would have been lower than mine, since I'm under 25. Right now, at 24, they quoted me just above 1200 and just under 1100 when I turn 25. They also indicated the rate can change (up or down) depending how claims that are filed for this vehicle during its first year. Not too worried though - there's so few of them on the road I'm sure you'd be able to single out someone that steals it. Give TD Meloche Monnex a try - they've treated me well so far.









Well, I got responses back from a few insurance companies, and after reviewing them all, here is what I found.
A couple of the insurers blew State Farm out of the water on the EOS insurance rate (best quote $781.00 yr.) but in order to get the best rate you have to have multi vehicle/multi policies to get the discounts.
So, to keep things fair I shopped my entire insurance needs to all the companies. The bottom line was, where I was saving on the EOS, I was paying more for property and recreational vehicle insurance.
The two best quotes were from a local firm in Red Deer and my present company State Farm. On total combined insurance costs, the local company was $24 yr. cheaper than State Farm.
I have been with State Farm for several years, they know who I am when I call the office, and the few times we have had a claim, they have looked after us very well. For $24 yr. I'm staying with who I know, even though the rate on the EOS appears unreasonable upfront. 
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 3:41 PM 2-13-2007_


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
I ordered mine on Sept 16th/06, and it arrived Feb 09th/07, so that is just shy of 4 months. 

Actually, it's just shy of 5 months. But I wouldn't want lurkers to think that's standard timing. The unit you got was either already on order as is, a change to an existing order, or a traded unit.
I ordered mine in May of 2006, and it arrived in February, which is a little closer to the straight factory order/delivery scenario. It has picked up a bit since then, but seven months is still the average time for the cars we see going in the system. I expect that to stretch out a bit again, once the spring weather arrives. This last sunny Saturday, we had at least 6 couples come in asking about the Eos.
As far as cars being "available" in the East, dealers have rights to the cars in their inventory or stream. There is nothing to force them to give up an unsold vehicle to a dealer who has an order. Consequently, if I don't have anything to trade, I can't get an unsold unit from back east, no matter how acurately it matches my customer's desire.
Our current allocation, and we are one of the largest volume dealers in Canada (1st last month), is sold out through June, save two vehicles.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Chris_Gursche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_Gursche* »_
Actually, it's just shy of 5 months. .

HMMMM... You're right... I wonder where my head was at when I figured that out??
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Chris_Gursche)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chris_Gursche* »_
As far as cars being "available" in the East, dealers have rights to the cars in their inventory or stream. There is nothing to force them to give up an unsold vehicle to a dealer who has an order. Consequently, if I don't have anything to trade, I can't get an unsold unit from back east, no matter how acurately it matches my customer's desire.
.

I'm aware that there is no requirement for dealerships to transfer cars unless they choose to do so. In Craig's situation, if his dealer is willing to make a few phone calls, he may get lucky and find a dealership out east willing to relinquish a car if it has been sitting unsold for awhile. No gaurantees of course, but may be worth a try, if Craig is motivated to do so.
Kevin









_Modified by just4fun at 12:28 PM 2-14-2007_


_Modified by just4fun at 12:28 PM 2-14-2007_


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
In Craig's situation, if his dealer is willing to make a few phone calls, he may get lucky and find a dealership out east willing to relinquish a car if it has been sitting unsold for awhile.

If we're talking a base Passat, maybe. An Eos? The Sales Manager would be fired the next day, if not the same. That's the practicality of the situation.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Chris_Gursche)*

Chris, I'm a little confused here. While in Western Canada there appears to be no hope for an Eos staying on the lot more than the time it takes to PDI, we received some reports of Eos staying on the lots in Eastern Canada for a few (days/weeks?) and more than one being sold for less than MSRP.
If it is the case that there's an Eos on a lot out East, and that trying to sell it in -15C weather means dropping $1500 off the price, why wouldn't a dealer look at swapping it for the right vehicle? Or are you suggesting that stories of Eos sitting on Canadian lots is perhaps exaggerated (or old news)?
Appreciate your insight, and welcome to the forum. Especially the "Ask a Salesman" thread - it will be great to get some Canadian perspective in addition to the great work that some of the other sales folks do.


----------



## Chris_Gursche (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*

I've just checked, and all the unsold units are back East.
That means nobody in the West has anything to trade to a dealer back East with an unsold unit. I suppose it is possible that a dealer would take an ordered unit for one in transit (this is theoretical--everything in transit is currently sold), but with the lag in time between, my experience says NO! 
It's also more likely that a western customer will place a factory order rather than pay an extra 6-800 dollars to ship a lot car which may have been driven from Ontario.
My expectation is that by May, we will be done with in-stock units anywhere in Canada, and unless it drastically affects their allocation units, Eastern dealers will sit on their Eos' until the spring thaw.
By the way, we're only talking 25 units for about 10 million population (that's my guestimate for Ontario-Quebec), which isn't huge in any case. It just seems big if you're waiting for your Eos to arrive.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (Chris_Gursche)*

Hi Chris,
Welcome to the forum - about time a Canadian sales guy dropped by!








From your post in the "ask a salesperson" thread, you indicated that Eos' being built this month shouldn't arrive until July; however, my dealer has indicated that the computer showed late April as the ETA for my Eos. If I gave you my commission #, would you mind independantly confirming that for me? On the phone, he was having trouble finding my car on the list and he may have got me mixed up with the one above it. I don't want to call back and make him feel bad if he made a mistake by accident.








If you can't, that's not a problem - thanks anyways.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_
Appreciate your insight, and welcome to the forum. Especially the "Ask a Salesman" thread - it will be great to get some Canadian perspective in addition to the great work that some of the other sales folks do.

I forgot my manners, Welcome to the forum Chris, and I agree it will be great having a Canadian VW professional on the forum. We can get some straight up facts, instead of surmising and second guessing all the time.
Hope you decide to stick around and would be willing to provide us with a much needed Canadian sales perspective.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey Kevin thanks for the photo's...your car looks SWEEEET. Welcome to the forum Chris....and yes it is great to have a Canadian VW pro onboard here. I am in the same boat as ashbinder...I have placed an order but have no idea on the production date...or delivery date. I am going to call my salesman on the 1 month anniversary of my order and see it he cannot give me some updated information. The dealership up here is a bit of a backwoods operation....when I ordered my car there appeared to be only 1 computer that could access the order info and my salesman really did not appear to be comfortable with the order process. Hopefully nothing went wrong with the order.....


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin, 
What's left for the sports package vs. the luxury package in Canada then? Paddle shifters (DSG only) and aluminum trim? I hope the cost to you was not any more on the sport package.
Bruce


----------



## Roku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_*NOTE: To All Canadian Eos Customers*
Following delivery of my Eos, and after careful examination of the production codes associated with my car. Please note the following:
It would _appear_ that the Canadian Spec Sport Package does not include the following components.
1. Sport Suspension
2. Sport Seating
3. Sport Pedals
Please use this information at your discretion when considering the sport package upgrade on your Eos.
These options are not included on my car ordered with sport package and I *assume* they are not included on any Canadian spec vehicle ordered with the sport package.
Mine was delivered with US Comfort seating, and Basic Rear Suspension Design 1.
Kevin








_Modified by just4fun at 2:40 PM 2-25-2007_

Hi Kevin,
Thanks for your post.
Like our discussions of TPMS, deciphering whats included exactly (what are we really paying for) gets a bit confusing especially when there's conflicting information on VWoC's site.
As far as the sports package I hadn't interpreted that the sport pedals were included and I'll have to say I'm not aware of the sport seating - here or in the US - must have missed that .







What I am sure of from what I read is that part of the sports package as it relates to suspension is that it means stiffer shocks and larger stabilizer bar. So, my questions then are:
1. What shocks are standard and what are in the sports pkg?
2. How does the stabilizer bar compare between the std and sport?
Perhaps someone in Canada can take a peek at their shocks and post their findings here along with what yours are. Then we'd have something to compare. As far as a stabilizer bar I don't know what one should look for to do a comparision but maybe someone else can pipe in?
Overall, some of the standard and optional features are easy, are the shift paddles present or not for example, others are less obvious and I for one would appreciate knowing exactly what the differences are?
Thanks
Craig


_Modified by Roku at 5:26 PM 2-25-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin,
I think that Homelink is actually (or used to be







) standard on the Cdn spec Eos.
I'm going to be a little annoyed if both that and TMPS are now no longer standard.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Hey Mike,
Keeping in mind the one constant with VW's information appears to be inconsistency. Homelink is listed as part of the Sport Leather option package.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Keeping in mind the one constant with VW's information appears to be inconsistency. 


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Production Code 1JA "rear shock absorption, basic design 1" is listed as installed on my vehicle. Production Code 1JK "rear shock absorption, for sports design" is not listed in the production codes list for my vehicle. So in my opinion this suggests my Eos is not equipped with Sport Suspension.
I need to stress, that with all the inconsistent information floating around, this does not confirm 100% that the sport suspension is not installed. This could be another information error/omission. However, I am suggesting, Canadian buyers should ask their VW rep to confirm the existence of these features, and by confirm, I mean going beyond just looking at the spec sheet and saying "yes, it says here it comes with option "ABC".

Kevin:
Please go slow here. That production code list (posted at this thread): Understanding Eos Production Codes is a work in progress, something that gets created by pooling information collected from a large number of cars in a large number of different markets. Right now, the list is in the very early formative stages, therefore it would be very wrong to draw any conclusions from it, especially any conclusions that cause you to make criticisms of an importer or retailer.
Since I published the first list (a few days ago), I have received a whole pack more information that I need to integrate in there. Also, be aware that what is called 'sport suspension' might not be a universal descriptor. It might be a name given to an importer in one country (e.g. Switzerland) for a particular build spec that is exclusive to that market. Thus, absence of that production code does not imply that your vehicle does not have an attribute that could also be described using the same words.
Based on my experience in the Phaeton forum, it will take about 5 revisions and about 50 to 100 cars before we get that list fully figured out and can identify what production codes are offered in what markets, and which are specific to one market only. So, please don't jump to conclusions just yet.
Lastly, it would make the job of updating and elaborating the list much easier if all production code inquiries were posted on the production code thread, not on other threads.
Thanks,
Michael


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi Michael,
I'm really trying not to jump the gun here, but on the other hand I think it is fair to provide prospective Canadian Buyers with an opportunity to understand that not all the information available right now is cohesive, and that it can't hurt to make additional inquiries to ensure they fully understand the configuration of the car they are considering purchasing.
I have tried to be careful to use words like "appears" and "possibly" etc. to indicate we are not dealing with absolutes here.
Just a heads up to ask a few additional questions.
i will endeavour to post all further production code references in the appropriate thread.
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Hi Kevin:
OK, thanks. I am translating a lot of the production code information from other languages, this is why I want to make sure that everyone comprehends that it is an 'informal' project, and not an official list.
Michael


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Wooohooo...I have a production date. March16th. The dealer figures probably end of June for delivery. Hopefully that will be the case.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Great news, sounds like you will have it for the summer.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Just a final thought before taking some of this discussion over to the Production Code thread. The seats in my Canadian Sport Package Eos certainly appear to be the sport seats sold in the U.S. Since I haven't seen a U.S. Eos in person I can only speculate, but I would be surprised to learn that the seats in my car (and your car I suspect) aren't the sport seats.
The aluminum pedals are not on my vehicle either, nor was I expecting them based on information available last summer. As for the sport suspension...yet another mystery (for now).


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Arylnn,
Please see the production code thread for my reply.
Thanks
Kevin


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Hi Arlynn:
Be really, really careful when trying to transfer over any kind of adjective used in production code documentation to any similar feature you may have read or heard about in marketing and promotional literature.
For all we know, 'sports seats' may refer to some kind of seat that is not even available in NAR - maybe NAR gets what the factory calls 'comfort seats', but what the sales and marketing people call 'sports seats'.
It normally takes about 4 to 6 months to get everything figured out on a production code list. I'll give you an example: All the Phaetons that were shipped to North America came with a production code that indicated that a 'backup horn' was installed. So, we had quite a big discussion in the forum, trying to figure out exactly when the backup horn would operate. To us, the term 'backup horn' means some kind of aural annunciation that the vehicle is backing up, like those beep-beep-beep things that are installed on the back of forklifts and garbage trucks.
When we later visited the factory, they told us that their understanding of the word 'backup horn' meant a secondary anti-theft alarm that would make a noise even if a thief reached under the bumper and cut the wires to the main horn (the thing that makes noise when you push the middle of the steering wheel).
So, as you can see, there are lots and lots of confusion issues related to translation, not to mention issues related to what marketing call something (marketing calls an Eos a 'CSC roof car'), and what production calls it (production calls it a cabrio, which is the German language nickname for a convertible).
Go slow on production code assumptions and conclusions - go *really *slow.
Michael


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Just an update - looks like my Eos has finished production and is awaiting inspection on the other side of the ocean.








However, my dealer has already forewarned me that it may take up to late June to receive it due to the CN Rail strike in Canada. Ironic, isn't it? It may take longer to get to Edmonton from WITHIN Canada than it took to build in the entire vehicle first place.








On the plus side, everything has happened ahead of the "dealer's" predicted schedule, so maybe I'll get lucky - this will carry on and I'll get it by the first week of May!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Great news Mike,
Hopefully the CN strike will be settled soon, and the back log cleared, by the time your Eos lands in Halifax.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

*Note:* This post also appears in the passenger airbag contoller logic thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3014095. I have posted it here as well as it applies specifically to Canadian Spec cars.
Just got a call from VWoC with a response to my question about the operation of the airbags on Canadian Spec VW's including the Eos.
As indicated on the production codes list, the Eos is equipped with two stage airbags.
Canadian Spec VW's are not equipped with Passenger Occupation Detection System as they are in the US. (we had pretty much determined that already)
The two stage deployment is linked to seat belt usage, and operates the same way on both the driver and passenger side airbags.
In the event that collision conditions/parametrs are met that would trigger deployment of the airbags:
1. If the seat belt is not fastened (driver and/or passenger) the airbags deploy with timing, velocity, etc. in a manner that will attempt to provide *Primary Restraint* to the occupant of that seat. (Note: airbags are not intended to provide primary restraint, but apparently because some of us don't have that figured out yet, VW is doing what they can to protect our sorry butts)
2. If the seat belt is fastened (driver and/or passenger) then the controller logic will adjust the deployment of the airbags (timing, velocity, etc) to act as a *Secondary Restraint *for the occupant of that seat. (Seatbelt = primary, Airbag = secondary)
So....
The passenger airbags in Canadian Spec VW's are in fact activated and ready for deployment 100% of the time. If the drivers side airbag is triggered, the passenger airbag will deploy regardless if an occupant is present or not.
They will detect the use of a seat belt, but not specifically the presence of an occupant.
If the seat belt is not fastened, the logic will assume an occupant is present, but not using the seat belt, and if triggered, the airbag will deploy as a primary restraint.
If the seat belt is fastened, the logic will adjust the deployment of the airbag to provide secondary restraint.
It is my understanding that the airbag logic is independant for each seat. If one occupant is belted, and the other is not, the airbags will deploy independant of each other to provide the correct measure of restraint.
Now we know for certain how the airbags function. Be sure to follow the instructions in the owners manual regarding occupant size and age, and the placement of foreign objects on the passenger seat.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Talked to my dealer today and he said my EOS will be on the boat tomorrow!! I also gave him a copy of the roof leak thread...and he was totally unaware of any of the information about the roof seals. He said he had went through the bullitins issued by VW and found nothing regarding the use and application of the seal lubricant. He ordered a bottle of lubricant while I was there and said they will do the seals prior to my delivery...at my expense I am assuming...hehe...I guess we will see what happens when I pick it up. He also had a ETA to the dealership at April 30th...so I may have this car by mid May...give or take!!! Maybe the metre of snow we have here on the ground will be gone by then.....


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

If you talk to your dealer again, tell him to speak with the Service Technical Quality Manager from Atlantic Canada (I probably got the title wrong, but the dealer service manager will know who I'm talking about) to get a better understanding of the need for Krytox. While I doubt he'd have any more information than what we've seen on the forum, it's a little more authoritative when it comes from VWoC. (The Western Canada guy quit and the Atlantic Canada guy is filling in as of February.)
Congratulations on the good news! I'm itching to organize a GTG in the Edmonton-area and the arrival of your car might be the excuse needed. Plus, I noticed another Edmonton-area person on the forum! One question...where does one go for a GTG in Edmonton? Maybe Victoria Park in the River Valley - conveniently located next to Groat Road?
As for the snow...another 5cm this weekend I heard yesterday. So...no, enjoy you car in the snow in May.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_One question...where does one go for a GTG in Edmonton? Maybe Victoria Park in the River Valley - conveniently located next to Groat Road?


Or possibly somewhere just outside Edmonton, with nicer scenery and less exhaust fumes for top down enjoyment.
It has been snowing off and on in Red Deer for most of the day, the forecast is for a nasty little system to blow through sometime this evening with between 5 and 15 cm predicted.
Oh well, it is only March after all.
Kevin


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I was trying to think of somewhere, and all I came up with was the Devonian Gardens. If you have an idea for somewhere, that'd be great.
Hmm...is the road through Elk Island National Park still open? Although it's $7 to enter. Cooking Lake?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

The Village at Pigeon Lake comes to mind, but I'm sure if we put some thought into it, there has be a few dozen nice spots not too far out to choose from.
The other thing is, what are we looking for as far as a get together is concerned. A quick rendevouz and photo op, or something that will take up 1/2 a day or so, You know, 30-60 minute drive to the meet, talk Eos for a while and get to know each other a bit, then maybe a little cruise, then everyone heads their own way.
Anyone interested can put some thought into it and offer up suggestions for a spot.
If all else fails, Devonian Gardens it will be.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

"something that will take up 1/2 a day or so, You know, 30-60 minute drive to the meet".......







...good one....it will take me a half a day just to get to Edmonton....







...ahhh life in the North...ain't it grand!!! I will try to make it to whereever you guys decide. I have not been into the Devonian Gardens...I have driven by there more times than I care to count...but never stopped in....might be a good location.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Arylnn,
Since you were the one motivated enough to propose an Edmonton/Northern AB meet, would you mind terribly if we left it in your capable hands to set it up?
You decide when and where, and anybody (from anywhere) interested can show up.
We will likely run around in circles trying to appease everyone's choice of site.
I don't think anyone would expect you to go through a lot effort, just pick a date, time, and place, and let us know. We either show up, or we don't, no muss, no fuss.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Hi Sven,
I'm flying up to GP tomorrow (Thursday) for a meeting. I kinda like GP, except, as you pointed out, it is just so darn far away from everything else.
Nice thing is though, GP has pretty much everything you need, so you don't need to leave too often.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Yup you got it Kevin.....this place has really grown since I moved here in '78. I actually have family in Red Deer (brother and father) and My wifes parents are in Innisfail...so we get down that way a couple times a year. We used to do the trip a lot more before the box stores moved in...now we pick and choose our trips down the highway. Speaking of which..they should have it all 4 laned in the next couple of construction seasons so the drive will be quite easy...albeit LONG....







.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Hey guys,
Finally figured out the full time line for my vehicle - maybe this will help give others an idea of the time frame required.
Dec 12: Placed order
Jan 14: Order finally entered into system
Feb 5: Start build
Mar 20: Arrive in Canada
Mar 22: Move to Eastern port rails
Apr 9: In transit to Western Canada
Apr 16: Arrive in Southern Alberta 
Apr 20: Arrive in Edmonton
Week of Apr 23: Should get my car!!!
Just thought I'd share. Oh, and the dealer has agreed to Krytox my seals for me in the PDI process...THANK YOU to Michael and his excellent post on treating seals. Never would have been able to convince my dealer otherwise! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Mike


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Great news Mike, a lot sooner than the reported late June or early July you had been told.
BTW, did you try to IM me the other day? I had a message box come up, but no text.
Kevin








Now if Sven can get his car, we can plan an Alberta get together.


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Hmmm...now the damn railroad peeps are going on rotating strikes again....just my luck....







. Hopefully mine is still on schedule as well....but when I see Mike's timeline it kinda makes me think mine may be out of whack. I will have to go back to the dealer again and see what new news he has...







.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Kevin,
Yeah, much better news than previously predicted - I'm getting antsy since the weather is getting nice!
Actually, I did IM you - I basically was wondering what the whole process for pick up was like, since I've never picked up a new vehicle before, and if there was anything specific you checked for before you paid them.
I'm thinking I'll need 2 visits, 1st one to check things, then if things are okay, I get the certified cheque/insurance, then 2nd trip is the pickup of it.
As for things I'm checking:
1) Roof seals
2) Roof operation
3) Windows clearing seals when door opens
4) Trunk opening / closing
Anything else you think would be helpful? Thanks!
Ross,
To be honest, I was surprised at the amount of delays in each step. Why can't the train come to Edmonton? lol Plus if you look at the turnaround days, it seems a bit excessive. But that's only cuz I'm impatient probably.








The strike definitely has an impact, if not immediately, just in terms of backlog. However, the most inefficient part of the process was the allocation issue for me. I entered my order in Dec and didn't get it confirmed until end of Jan, because they knew they had no cars allocated until Feb. How annoying. I think this is now changed though, since Craig indicated in another thread that Canada is now allocated 70 units a month (or something like that) and it's up to the dealers to sell what they can. That way, Eastern dealers can't sit on the cars and Western dealers shouldn't (theoretically) try to gouge.
Hope yours comes early too, though....I look outside and I don't think I could do July.










_Modified by ashbinder at 2:54 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_
I'm thinking I'll need 2 visits, 1st one to check things, then if things are okay, I get the certified cheque/insurance, then 2nd trip is the pickup of it.
As for things I'm checking:
1) Roof seals
2) Roof operation
3) Windows clearing seals when door opens
4) Trunk opening / closing
Anything else you think would be helpful? Thanks!


Hey Mike,
There was a thread started on things to check before accepting delivery, I think you have everything already, except making sure the grill is properly aligned.
Oh, and check the alignment marks on the windows to be sure they are where they should be. (check the phantom window operation thread for specifics, Michael posted a good document on this)
The agreement I had was a test drive before commiting to the car, this was important to me since there were no Eos available for test drives, and I had never really driven any VW prior to this car.
I took a few minutes to read over the warranty, I was looking for anything specific to the roof mechanism, there is no mention of it specifically within the warranty BTW.
Check with your dealership, mine did not request my cheque be certified, so after I test drove the car, and checked it over, I just wrote out a cheque.
After the paperwork was finished, Daryl spent some time going over many of the features of the car to be sure I was familiar with them. (frankly by this time I was too excited for much of it to sink in)
Then it was off the the registry for plates. 
Note: I had contacted my insurance company prior to going to pick up the car to tell them I would be faxing a copy of the bill of sale later that day. Unbeknownst to me, they contacted the dealership and got a copy of my conditional bill of sale, and faxed over a pink slip to the dealership, so my proof of insurance was at the dealership waiting for me when I picked up the car.
Check with your insurance company, they may accept your conditional bill of sale and issue a pink card ahead of time, if for some reason you don't buy the car, you can just cancel the insurance and stop payment on the cheque.
All in all I was probably at the dealership for close to two hours including the test drive, and the time spent going over the features of the car.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 10:41 PM 4-12-2007_


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Yes, I remember there was a thread - I think that's why I IM'ed you in the beginning, since I had some difficulty finding it.








Thanks for the info - hopefully things will go off without a hitch! Here's counting down to arrival...


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Looks like another update: CN Rail strike only slowed me down a bit, but the Eos has arrived in Edmonton this afternoon - Apr 18th after arriving in Calgary 2 days ago.
However, the dealership has indicated I cannot pick it up until next Wednesday, since they have to PDI it. Does it take a week to do pre-delivery? I know things are short-handed here in Edmonton due to the labour shortage, but 1 week seems excessive. It almost feels like I'm more concerned about picking up this car than they are!








Oh, and I asked about Launch Control - my salesperson is going to look into it and see if they can install the software. Here's hoping!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Mike,
I was a week waiting for PDI on my car. To do the actual PDI and clean up probably takes less than a day, but yours is not the only car waiting for PDI, and, yes, they probably are short staffed like everyone else these days.
The good news is IT'S HERE, so you know it can't suffer too many more delays.
Let them take their time and do a thorough and quality PDI and delivery.
Congratulations on the new car! (almost)
Kevin


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

lol...thanks Kevin. Living vicariously through the rest of the Eos owners here has gotten a little tiring, so this should make things better for me.
Downside - the 2.0T in Canada officially comes with the ugly base radio with the huge silver buttons. Oh well - it's the sound quality that matters, so hopefully it doesn't disappoint there.
Upside - they have agreed to lube the seals, which is nice! And if I can scam launch control there as well, I think I'll be quite pleased. Although the salesperson thinks I should pay for the software upgrade on the DSG...


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_Arylnn,
Since you were the one motivated enough to propose an Edmonton/Northern AB meet, would you mind terribly if we left it in your capable hands to set it up?


I must have confused this forum with my job at the office - someone asks me to do something, and I disappear for weeks.








I am (slowly) catching up, and I will post something here shortly, probably for June. I suspect we'll miss one or two of the soon-to-be owners but they're welcome to attend in their non-Eos car.
Once I catch up on the forum I'll give it some thought.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (neweosowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neweosowner* »_Once I catch up on the forum I'll give it some thought.

Thanks Arylnn,
Understand of course there is no obligation to take this on, but if you are willing, the rest of us appreciate your volunteering to do so.
Kevin


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ashbinder)*

Hey Mike, moving this over to a more appropriate thread.
Great to hear you finally got your Eos!







I'm not sure if your photo's will qualify by the end of the week, by that time it will be a _used_ Eos.








I'm hoping by the comment you made in the other thread you aren't disappointed with the base model. 
Anyway, enjoy some top down weather over the next couple days, and get us some pics ASAP.
BTW, how did the sales process go for you in the end?
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Just got off the phone with my dealer.....and the car is on the rails somewhere in between Edmonton and Halifax....looks like I may be driving this car in a week to 10 days...unless they have another rail accident.....







.


_Modified by Svenborg at 2:43 PM 4-26-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Good news Ross, Looks like you might be able to make the first annual NA EOS GT.
Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (just4fun)*

Near had a panic attack when I saw the huge derail on the news the other nite .....







. There were car transport rail cars in the background in a twisted mess....and the announcer said that it was a real mess.....then he said the cars were EMPTY!!!...."ok you can breath again" says the wife.....







. I looked at her and said....."that could have been your car in there"...she just shrugged...hmmm I said...I wonder who really is looking forward to this car...her or me....







.


----------



## neweosowner (Nov 25, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Hi Ross. You've probably seen the posting for an Alberta get-together - was hoping you might provide some input on the event. Especially if you're interested in attending and have a specific date when you are already headed south to Edmonton.
(I'm trying to keep your mind busy while you wait for your car - there's no need for you to turn into Archie waiting most impatiently for the Eos.














)


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (neweosowner)*

Well currently I do not have any plans to drive out of this place until the July 7 weekend. I have a wedding to attend in Wetaskiwin that weekend and I'm quite sure I will be driving the EOS to that event. Having said that.... I am still thinking about coming to this GTG...but the wife does not share in my sense of adventure.....soooo we shall see what happens. It would come down to me convincing her that she "needed" to do some shopping at the "mall" and at Ikea. My real task at hand is to get a spot in the garage cleared for this new arrival and to find a car cover for it. I will keep you all posted on my progress here.....







.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenborg* »_ It would come down to me convincing her that she "needed" to do some shopping at the "mall" and at Ikea. 

This is one advantage to limited trunk space with the top down, it helps mitigate "shopping" risk.
Kevin








Although diamonds are expensive, and they'll fit in the glove box.


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Dealer called today.....we will be able to pickup our EOS on Wednesday. So my timeline was as follows...
Ordered January 22, 2007
Production date March 16, 2007
Pickup date May 9, 2007
107 days from start to finish!
Hopefully there will be some good weather to drive it in...because so far this spring there has NOT been any days where I could have said..."oooo lets take the top down and go for a rip..." Hopefully I can get some pics up soon after I pick her up....







.


----------



## de7158 (Feb 8, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

What a difference a country makes








In Australia....
Ordered Jan 19, 2007
Production date March 23, 2007
Pickup date.....who knows..... as of May 08, 2007, still sitting at Bremerhaven on the docks waiting for the daily draw of VIN #'s out of a shoe box for it's turn to be loaded.








Not sure what logistical problems are happening at Bremerhaven, but even if my Eos loads on next available ship (May 09)....will still be another 40 days in transit... plus allow approx another 15 days necessary to transport from port of Brisbane to dealer and PDI for delivery. 
Approx 160 days from order to delivery. 
I blame all you NA buyers....if only you had kept quiet about the virtues of owning an Eos.....factory at Palmela would not have been backlogged with orders...would be cruising around in mine by now 
Matter of fact, if you can't start making negative comments about your Eos, i suggest you close down this forum site right now.
I'll let you know when my Eos turns up, and we'll open the forum straight back up.








Peter



_Modified by de7158 at 2:36 PM 5-8-2007_


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Help from Canadian/Edmonton Eos owners! (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_If it helps, there is (or was) a really beautiful Eos in the showroom of my dealership in Richmond Hill, Ontario at the beginning of November, just before I left for Europe. I was salivating all over it, and the dealership General Manager (whom I have known since he was 10 years old) knew I was really interested in it.
His comment to me was "Michael, that one's going to sell for full retail. We only have a few of them this year, and they are selling like hotcakes. Once they're gone, they're gone." FWIW, I've bought or leased 8 VWs in a row from that dealership, and normally my dealer gives me a small discount off list when I get one. By example, I got $29,000 off list on the last one I bought. But... no discount for that Eos.








Michael

here in SoUtHeRn KaLiFoRnIa, you see alot of "Eoi" at most dealers (from 3 to 17). Some have red tag deals on inventory that has to move (which = $1500-$3000 off!), others have 4K over MSRP. Count your blessings...


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Picked up my Black Beauty yesterday at noon.....all I can say is...WOW!! When I saw it in the showroom for the first time...I just had to grin.. It was raining most of the day here so she is now officially a "dirty girl" I hope to be able to wash her tonite and maybe take some pics.. The funniest moment so far was when the salesman and I were sitting in the car going over a few things and there was an older couple, who had brought in their Golf for some repairs, were sitting in chairs right beside my car. The salesman says "ok...give the roof a try"...so I works the lever and the roof starts it's journey to the trunk...and I look over my shoulder at the older couple...and I thought they were going to crap themselves...







All the old girl could gasp was "oh my"...over and over....








First drive impressions.....welll It has been quite a while since I have driven a turbo....and when it kicks in.....now THAT is sweeeet. The 6 speed manual is really quite smooth....but never got any farther than 3rd....







. I had completely forgotten how different it is to ride/drive a car since I have not owned one since the mid eighty's. I have been stuck in van/SUV mode for a very long time so this is quite a fresh experience. So far I have just taken a couple of short runs in her...one from the dealer to home.....and last nite from home to the puppy training class...so I really cannot give a detailed review but I can say this...Yeah Baby!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Svenborg at 7:33 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (Svenborg)*

Ok...I washed her up last nite and took a few quick pic's...here she is....
















































Not great pics...but I do not want to get into trouble for not posting....







. I will post more when I get the window tinting done.


_Modified by Svenborg at 9:03 AM 5-11-2007_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Svenborg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Svenborg* »_Ok...I washed her up last nite and took a few quick pic's...here she is....


Nice car Ross, the black on beige looks real sharp.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Kevin


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Kevin...ya I think the black on black would have been to much. This way it is a nice contrast and that is what I was looking for....







.


----------

